# When does hopeful cross the line into crazy?



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey ladies,

So, here's my nutsy story. I was going to find out the gender of our baby this last week. I wanted to have the gender written out on a card and sealed in an envelope to open on Valentines. Then I was going to go shopping and buy the cribset and decide what color to paint the room. Obviously, I didn't get to do that.

Last night I was messing around on craigslist and found the $380 crib set I had been craving months ago (but wouldn't consider due to the pricetag) for sale for $50. Today I drove an hour to buy it. Thank GOD the woman selling it didn't ask me when I was due or anything. I almost considered lying and giving her my old due date. I'm chubby enough to get away with it (with a baggy sweatshirt).









Anyway, I bought it. I paid $50 for a gorgeous crib set for a baby girl I don't even know I'm going to have. I told myself "It's only $50, and dammit, I was supposed to be buying this anyway." How silly.









Share some insanity you've experienced and help me not feel too crazy....

Oh, and tell me what you think of the crib set


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

That is too adorable! I LOVE it! You're awesome, I would have done the same thing. I have been saving girl things for years, so don't feel crazy!


----------



## SMR (Dec 21, 2004)

It's adorable!! I think you couldn't have passed up that deal!!


----------



## mamacita angelica (Oct 6, 2006)

that is seriously one of the coolest crib sets i have ever seen. what a deal! i don't think you were crazy, i just think you were being practical, personally. by the way, the title of your post made me laugh. i have asked myself that question with various words exchanged for hopeful...


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Not crazy at all!! Practical, and $$ conscious









I've done the same thing - except my recent purchases were Bravado nursing tank tops. They are new, but last year's colour, so they are selling them off. I saved $30 each - so I bought two









Personally, it gives me hope...and I'm saving money...win-win situation!


----------



## patronus (Dec 21, 2008)

i don't think it's crazy at all.
i would be pumped i got it at such a great price!


----------



## Guinevere (Apr 17, 2004)

Not in the least crazy. And you have excellent taste!









Guin


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks so much, ladies! you've made me feel a lot better. I was starting to worry about myself for a minute, there.









Now I need to get pregnant and have it be a GIRL!!







I'm already planning to buy the full-size duvet (in the same print) to harvest the fabric for a sling, maybe a Boppy cover, and my FAVORITE: A custom canopy and liner for my hand-me-down Bugaboo Frog (with stained fabric that I have to replace anyway). A friend that only had one kid decided to give me her old Bugaboo when her daughter outgrew it.









If it's a boy (which I would be JUST as happy with), I better find some AWESOME fabric...


----------



## MarilynP (Nov 25, 2008)

I have a suitcase full of little girl's clothes that I started collecting when I was a teenager..


----------



## JayJay (Aug 1, 2008)

You're not crazy at all! You WILL have a little one at some point. We saved all the things we bought for Josie, and they will be ready whenever Rainbow Babe is









*HUGE hugs* to you - hope you don't have long to wait now









XXXX


----------



## ratrodgrl (Nov 8, 2008)

um, might I say you'd be crazy to NOT buy it?? that's a screaming deal! I love your plans for the fabric, slightly jealous about the bugaboo! This is baby #2 so I have the majority of stuff, but I am having a really hard time not bargain hunting for maternity clothes on craigslist. I did buy a cradle/bassinet in the short time I was pregnant, and instead of making me sad it makes me happy when I see it in the garage b/c I know someday it will hold my new baby.


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

When I was pregnant last year a week before I went back to the UK I was about 11 weeks or so. On ebay there was a full years clothing for a girl. Two massive bags of clothes, when she grew out of something it was washed, ironed and put in the bags. I had no idea what the sex of my baby would be, but well it was worth a shot. Because it wasn't listed well and we live in a rural area I got it for £16, which is probably round about $8. Thankfully I was lucky that I was pregnant with a girl. Unfortunatly she didn't last long. But even for just the white baby grows it was a good deal. I'll definatly have a girl at some point (I aint stopping till I do) and my sister will too, so it'll all come in handly some day, or be sold at a profit on eBay.

Also another bit of crazyness my bra size was increasing at a rather rapid rate in my pregnancy. In Spain they don't really do cup sizes so when I was back in the UK I picked up my current size and the next two cup sizes because they were only £2. Thankfully I never needed them because they are quite literally parachutes in lace. On the plus side I now have a couple of hammocks for small children. Or a couple of slings if I have twins. Or catapult....


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fazer6* 
Also another bit of crazyness my bra size was increasing at a rather rapid rate in my pregnancy. In Spain they don't really do cup sizes so when I was back in the UK I picked up my current size and the next two cup sizes because they were only £2. Thankfully I never needed them because they are quite literally parachutes in lace. On the plus side I now have a couple of hammocks for small children. Or a couple of slings if I have twins. Or catapult....


----------



## millefleur (Nov 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fazer6* 
Thankfully I never needed them because they are quite literally parachutes in lace. On the plus side I now have a couple of hammocks for small children. Or a couple of slings if I have twins. Or catapult....









:


----------



## jess_paez (Jul 5, 2008)

that's very sweet, and i love the bedding! DD passed away june 18th 08 and Dh and i were in canada at the time. Dh's work took him to Spain and we knew this, so we were going to bring Joslyn along (we were scheduled to be in spain for 9 months). Dh and i went to a little Japanese restaurant here in Spain in October and in the front is a little convenience store. I spotted the cutest stuffed horse....and i just had to have it. I felt like it was something i would have definitely picked up with our baby in tow. that's the only thing that i've gotten in her memory, but if i saw something "completely joslyn" i would buy it now. and the little horsie will be given to our next baby whenever we decide to try again. it is very healing for me!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fazer6* 
Thankfully I never needed them because they are quite literally parachutes in lace. On the plus side I now have a couple of hammocks for small children. Or a couple of slings if I have twins. Or catapult....

Can you send them to me? My husband kids that my bra looks like a hat for Siamese twins!!







:

No, I'm serious. I'm a 32GG.


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarilynP* 
I have a suitcase full of little girl's clothes that I started collecting when I was a teenager..

That's precious!! I suspect my mom has a few suitcases full of boy clothes. She really wants a grandson. I happen to know my MIL has several boxes full of baby clothes she started buying when my DH met me. She said, "I knew you'd be my grandbaby's mom."


----------



## Fireflyforever (May 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsbabycakes* 
That's precious!! I suspect my mom has a few suitcases full of boy clothes. She really wants a grandson. I happen to know my MIL has several boxes full of baby clothes she started buying when my DH met me. She said, "I knew you'd be my grandbaby's mom."









Awww ... that is such a precious thing to say


----------



## fazer6 (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs Babycakes, well how strange we're roughly the same size. My normal pill bra size is up to 32E, with just a coil I was down to 32D and wearing pretty bras, oh underwear shopping was such a joy. When I got pregnant I could hardly have time wash my bras as they'd not fit a week later when I finally put the washing on. Thankfully I stopped at 32F. Well it's an FF and G I have in my drawer. I feel for you. I can put the E on my head. The rest really are amazingly big. I'm not back down to the smaller of my two F's

I loved it when my milk came in as that was the last time I'd ever had such perky little puppies.


----------



## mommato5 (Feb 19, 2007)

Boy, you all are crazy ladies!!
















(just kidding)


----------



## shibababy (Feb 27, 2003)

I know I'm crazy!
I buy something for a baby every week. My son passed in oct 08, and he was a 23 weeker so now I have a compulsion for preemie clothes. It's weird because I had no idea what size going home outfit to buy since DH and I are large and I didn't know what baby would weigh at birth. well since my preterm delivery, I can't help but think that my next baby, if I should be so lucky, will be a preemie.

I could honestly clothe the octuplets with much to spare. I AM a foster parent (no placements right now) so that is my excuse, but I DO know that some things I am buying for my angel Isaiah, some things I'm buying for a future bio and some things are for foster babies.

My most recent purchases: the Medela freestyle pump because I want to relactate, just because I feel like I'm doing SOMETHING maternal since I can't seem to bring a baby to term







AND a TrueFit carseat, granted my adopted dd CAN use it, but I really didn't need it.

I LOVE that set from Craigslist! I wish I could find something like that for $50. You would have been crazy NOT to buy it!


----------



## mrsbabycakes (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fazer6* 
Mrs Babycakes, well how strange we're roughly the same size. My normal pill bra size is up to 32E, with just a coil I was down to 32D and wearing pretty bras, oh underwear shopping was such a joy. When I got pregnant I could hardly have time wash my bras as they'd not fit a week later when I finally put the washing on. Thankfully I stopped at 32F. Well it's an FF and G I have in my drawer. I feel for you. I can put the E on my head. The rest really are amazingly big. I'm not back down to the smaller of my two F's

I loved it when my milk came in as that was the last time I'd ever had such perky little puppies.

That's funny! It's SOOOO hard to buy bras here in the states. Apparently women here are only supposed to have boob up to a DD cup, and only in 36" or above.









I WAS a 32FF until I got pregnant. Now I'm holding on to an extra 10 (!!!!) lb and can't get myself out of my 32G. I'm going to work on that part.


----------

